# Silliness



## staythecourse (May 22, 2007)

It's gotta be the toughest thing in the world for me not to be silly.

Examples I am not proud of but shows the condition of my heart:

1. I know it gets my pastor when we eat at a Chinese restaurant and I open a fortune cookie at the end of the meal. I do to provoke him and if it makes him angry I try to make him laugh. It's an evil that I have to rid myself from.

2. The drinking thread made me think of the times where I know I might offend somebody who may not drink or think it's getting close to the edge of sin. Even if I ask them if I may, I've really already decided I am going to do it. That's not charitable.

That's two things but it gives an example of rebellion and selfishness in my heart that won't go away. God help me. I'd be a more productive man by not doing those things.

It's the little sins I cherish that make me me that I don't want to give up in being like Christ. Who will save me from this body of sin? Thank God through Jesus Christ my Lord!


----------



## staythecourse (May 22, 2007)

*I'm not to keen on econfessions*

But it helps a little. Thanks for looking.


----------



## caddy (May 22, 2007)

Some years ago, when we ate at Chinese restaurant's and the time came to go to the fortune cookie, we always had to end the fortune cookie's saying with..."in bed." Was it silly? Absolutely, probably bordered on worse than silly. While I no longer do this in a group, my wife and I still get a hearty chuckle out adding the addendum..."in bed" amongst ourselves.







staythecourse said:


> It's gotta be the toughest thing in the world for me not to be silly.
> 
> Examples I am not proud of but shows the condition of my heart:
> 
> 1. *I know it gets my pastor when we eat at a Chinese restaurant and I open a fortune cookie at the end of the meal. *I do to provoke him and if it makes him angry I try to make him laugh. It's an evil that I have to rid myself from.


----------



## Dagmire (May 22, 2007)

What's wrong with opening a fortune cookie?


----------



## caddy (May 22, 2007)

Nary a dadburn thing Dagmire...

Heck...I challenge you to make up your own addendum to tack on to the fortune: In keeping with Silliness of course....



Dagmire said:


> What's wrong with opening a fortune cookie?


----------



## Dagmire (May 22, 2007)

Well, I was more wondering why his pastor has a problem with him opening a fortune cookie.


----------



## staythecourse (May 23, 2007)

*Intent of the heart*



> Nothing really. I think Brian was getting at the wrongness of his intent and motivation for opening it. It was purposefully to annoy his pastor. Thus, I believe Brian's trying to say he should be doing things to edify other Christians, as opposed to annoy them. Am I trackin, Brian?



That's right, Josh.

There is a verse that says we are to stay away from silly talk and that helps me stay soberer and more productive in conversations.



> NAS Ephesians 5:4 and there must be no filthiness and silly talk, or coarse jesting, which are not fitting, but rather giving of thanks.



Inherently I know that it's not edifying to my friends and brothers. It detracts from truth/Christ and betryas our fight against the tongue.

Henry says on the verse



> _nor foolish talking_: obscene and lewd discourse, or, more generally, such vain discourse as betrays much folly and indiscretion, and is far from edifying the hearers;



Far from edifying is the key term. I want to stay edifying to my brothers.


----------



## Dagmire (May 23, 2007)

And this one!

Eph 4:29 Let no corrupt communication proceed out of your mouth, but that which is good to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace unto the hearers.


----------

